# Talk me out of this.....



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I've got a 15 year old Seagull S6 that I will never part with. It's cedar-topped and as it's aged, the top has darkened. Because the back and sides are wild cherry, the top is actually quite a bit darker than the back and sides, and it bugs me. I must have very conservative ideas about how guitars should look, but anyway. I've been thinking for some time now about very lightly hand sanding the back and sides and applying a darker stain. The back and sides are laminate so it shouldn't be a problem...... should it? Am I nuts? Should I just get over it and leave it alone?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

You'll RUIN your guitar... Leave it alone!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> You'll RUIN your guitar... Leave it alone!


+1 on the quote! You will ruin it. If it bothers you that much...sell it and get something you like.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i have a couple cedar topped amis with the rosewood back and sides- love them. if twas me id leave it alone- but its your guitar, and i dont think youd ruin it by staining the sides- probably it would look great- but its up to you. please just dont spray poly on it lol


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

Leave it alone-besides just think when playing it under the stage lights it doesnt look "wrong" to the audience...it looks "right". A lot of people would prefer it to look "aged" just think of all the "relics" they are selling these days.
Yours is an original. Just keep it and buy another.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaahhh!

No! Don't do it!

If you don't like it, someone else will.

If you love the guitar, but hate the look, close your eyes.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, i'm weighing in on the "it's your guitar, do what you want to it" side.

get it well done, you won't hurt the guitar (this is NOT a DYI project, i'd say). however, you are killing the resale value (only matters if you mean to sell it), such as it is.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Leave it alone and learn to love it as it is. Besides, just as you don't notice the colour of your car while you're driving, you shouldn't notice the colour of your guitar while you're playing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't touch it. It's supposed to look like that. Cedar and rosewood, after all, come from two very different trees.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mario said:


> +1 on the quote! You will ruin it. If it bothers you that much...sell it and get something you like.


And plus another one.
Doing that on an acoustic is almost always a bad idea.

Unless the guitar sounded bad before--in which case I'd say just get a new one.
But if this one sounds good as it is--leave it alone.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

suttree said:


> well, i'm weighing in on the "it's your guitar, do what you want to it" side.


Oh come now. The request was "talk me out of it", not "encourage me".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That's sort of like saying, "maybe I should have plastic surgery cause I don't look like I should." 

Post a picture of your guitar.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay, I think it's out of my system for now. If I do get it done, I'll approach a pro about it rather than a DIY plan. I'll upload a picture when I get home from work today. Thanks for the feedback everyone. :smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow,its really surprises me that I didn't find this place before,hey Gilliangirl, same one from AGF,its like the world seems to keep getting smaller and smaller.Well kiddo I know what you are meaning about the difference in color,but as most have told you,I myself would leave it,yes it can be done, but you run the risk of changing the tone of your instrument,and it might be subtle or it could be very dramatic or nothing may happen at all, so its a risk that I myself would not do, but hey its great to yak at you again, still go over to the other one,I haven't been there for a while and am missing some of those fine folks.Ship


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> You'll RUIN your guitar... Leave it alone!


You should just leave it and let it age. Besides, no one will be seeing the back or sides when your playing lol.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Wow,its really surprises me that I didn't find this place before,hey Gilliangirl, same one from AGF,its like the world seems to keep getting smaller and smaller.Well kiddo I know what you are meaning about the difference in color,but as most have told you,I myself would leave it,yes it can be done, but you run the risk of changing the tone of your instrument,and it might be subtle or it could be very dramatic or nothing may happen at all, so its a risk that I myself would not do, but hey its great to yak at you again, still go over to the other one,I haven't been there for a while and am missing some of those fine folks.Ship


Hi Ship! How are you?! Good I hope. Yes, small world. I haven't been active on the AGF but I'm over there occassionally to stay connected. Lots of good people over there. I've got a new job now so not as much time as I used to have. Sigh... keep buying those lottery tickets, I guess.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Does this mean you didn't win the 10,000,000.00 last night,well its always good to catch up with old friends,and keep buying them lottery tickets,hey you never know, right.
I have been keeping busy and trying really hard to stay out of trouble, glad I found this place its nice to know we have so many Canadian players, you never run into that many on the other forums, so its like you can't really talk about anything up here,as they don't understand what we are talking about.Well I hope the new job is good for you and I hope you are still playing lots, and hey keep in touch.Ship


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

fraser said:


> i have a couple cedar topped amis with the rosewood back and sides- love them. if twas me id leave it alone- but its your guitar, and i dont think youd ruin it by staining the sides- probably it would look great- but its up to you. please just dont spray poly on it lol





NB-SK said:


> Don't touch it. It's supposed to look like that. Cedar and rosewood, after all, come from two very different trees.


That combo looks natural. The Rosewood is darker than cedar. The guitar in question has Wild Cherry back and sides (much lighter). If you haven't dealt with it, picture a maple body with a cedar top.

I can see why the look might throw you off, but the cost of refinishing the body and sides is going to be close to the cost of buying a used Seagull with a more traditional spruce top and mahogany back/sides. Might as well keep your guitar as is for home use and recording, and if it bothers you that much search for another Seagull with a more attractive wood compliment for live use.


----------

